# odor/fumes coming from air vents



## CUKIO34 (Jun 18, 2014)

I am getting a odor/fumes coming from the air vent. It only happen when my car comes to a stop and the fan kicks on. Since the fan kicks on at almost every stop, this happens often. I can actually see a fog of a sort coming from the vents as well. I have noticed there is a small coolant leak as well. But the leak is located by the coolant refill box and i dont think this is causing the smell. Can someone please give me some advise of fixing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, get that coolant leak fixed. You didn't say what model year Cruze you have but if it's a gen 1 (2011-2016 Limited) take a look at the stuck threads in our Gen 1 Service Issues forum after the known coolant leak is fixed. As for sucking coolant into the HVAC system, this is a known issue with the Cruze as the HVAC main intake is only about 12 inches directly behind the surge tank. Any coolant leak at this point may very well result in coolant odors entering the cabin.


----------



## CUKIO34 (Jun 18, 2014)

obermd said:


> First, get that coolant leak fixed. You didn't say what model year Cruze you have but if it's a gen 1 (2011-2016 Limited) take a look at the stuck threads in our Gen 1 Service Issues forum after the known coolant leak is fixed. As for sucking coolant into the HVAC system, this is a known issue with the Cruze as the HVAC main intake is only about 12 inches directly behind the surge tank. Any coolant leak at this point may very well result in coolant odors entering the cabin.


This is a 2011 1.4 turbo. I was reading thru the similar threads and found similar topics but they all said it was a gas/oil smell coming from vents. Thank you for your insight, i will get that coolant leak fixed and go from there with the smell.


----------



## Justadad (Jan 29, 2020)

CUKIO34 said:


> This is a 2011 1.4 turbo. I was reading thru the similar threads and found similar topics but they all said it was a gas/oil smell coming from vents. Thank you for your insight, i will get that coolant leak fixed and go from there with the smell.


Did you find a solution?


----------

